# Peerless HDS 8" (830884)



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

After 2 weeks of works, i finally finished the mods to my doors where i replaced my iridiums avec the Peerless exclusives ( i kept the UR2.5" and UR1" drivers though). I must say the difference in performance is tremendous. In terms of pure mid-bass the Peerless outperformed the Iridiums by a large margin and in terms of sub-bass they come really close to my sealed JL12W7  ! Having the filter set on through for the Peerless and 40Hz for the sub, on 80% of the songs i can't feel any difference with the sub on/off !!! I will soon add pics to the gallery and describe the mods in-depth !


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Good god. I've been waiting for a review like this.

What frequencies are the Exclusives playing?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I got the 830491 8" XLS drivers yesterday! It's gonna be quite the task to get them into the doors..


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

How much of space do you guys have behind the pods??


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I originally installed a 1/2" baffle for my Daytons, which gave me 2.5" clearance between baffle and window. Tomorrow I'll replace it with a 3/4" baffle AND a 3/4" trim ring mounted to the baffle. In order to pull it off, I'll have to cut into the door panel a little bit and then find a way to either make or have made a custom grill that will look stock. 

Not meaning to hijack a reviews thread, but it's probably an appropriate question for people looking to install these drivers: does anyone know anyone who's equipped to shape a piece of grill metal into an asymmetric oval-shaped grill? Or any experience with it that can be shared?


----------



## squeak12 (May 5, 2006)

Make a jig the same shape as the oval. Put the grill material over it, clip it a few times then bend the pieces down at 90* angles.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

I have them playing 40 to 500Hz in a estimated volume of 40 to 50 ltrs ! I've also tried them with no HPF and they had no pain playing even at high volumes !


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

squeak12 said:


> Make a jig the same shape as the oval. Put the grill material over it, clip it a few times then bend the pieces down at 90* angles.


The problem I'm facing is folding a square into an oval. In order to do so, you've got to cut at regular intervals. The ol' folding problem. Also, how do I attach it to the door panel?


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

Are these mounted in the doors without any kind of enclosure? These sound nice enough to cut my door panels. LOL If I Could find an extra set I would be cutting away. 

Mike


----------



## burrometer (Aug 7, 2005)

For the grill you could make an MDF form or "mold", screw the grill material to the center of the form and then hammer the edges of the metal to match the form. Trim away the excess and you're done. Paint or cloth would be required but you'll have a custom formed grill.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

please more detail on this grille technic?

I need to make some stealthy ones for my pillars

do you oversize the area where the speaker sits? then trace it with wood? , and once you have the shape how do you make the bends nice looking and not all knicked up from a hammer?


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

newtitan said:


> please more detail on this grille technic?
> 
> I need to make some stealthy ones for my pillars
> 
> do you oversize the area where the speaker sits? then trace it with wood? , and once you have the shape how do you make the bends nice looking and not all knicked up from a hammer?


The best way to do this is to make both a "male" and "female" form out of wood, place the perforated metal sheet to be shaped between them, then press it into shape.

You could either use a big heavy hammer to hit the two forms together, or, best would be a hydraulic press. If you don't have access to a hydraulic press you can make one with a jack like this:

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

And some steel beams. I guess if it seemed like too much trouble/too expensive to get/weld/cut/build a steel press, you could build it with wood 4x4 beams vertically and a pair of 2x6 or 2x8s horizontally for the tops and bottoms all held together with lag bolts.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't forget some things you can just drive your car over.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

You really think that? He's been here for over half a year and he provides useful info in a thread. Do you really think he's just trying to bump his post count? :cwm13:

I'd rather have old threads bumped then new ones made. It's off topic from OP, but the thread veered that way anyways before hand.

I can't say information directed at a person of two years past is very useful though to that individual person.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I've bumped old stuff before. Reason why is I search and find just what I am thinking, seems to make sense to keep that particular info in one thread instead of enlarging the list when the next person looks for that same thing. If you just do new posts all the time it does not make as much sense when you see an old one revived.

There is a cheaper peerless 8 on sale for $30 Parts-Express.comeerless 831002 8" Woofer | tymphany Peerless 831002 8" Woofer bass mid midbass mtm poly cone vifa nubert tymphany

How the # did I get so many posts?


----------



## pyr0maniac (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't understand why people are bitching about bumping old threads?? Most of these threads provide valuable information which can benefit everyone.

<-- Look at my post count. I can't even sell stuff ffs!!


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> I've bumped old stuff before. Reason why is I search and find just what I am thinking, seems to make sense to keep that particular info in one thread instead of enlarging the list when the next person looks for that same thing. If you just do new posts all the time it does not make as much sense when you see an old one revived.
> 
> There is a cheaper peerless 8 on sale for $30 Parts-Express.comeerless 831002 8" Woofer | tymphany Peerless 831002 8" Woofer bass mid midbass mtm poly cone vifa nubert tymphany
> 
> How the # did I get so many posts?


will comment on the 831002's in about a week. 

odds are, there was a relevant search performed and that's why an old thread was bumped. I would love to see a consolidated 8" peerless thread.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> Don't forget some things you can just drive your car over.


Heh, didn't think of that, good idea.



M1A1 said:


> Seriously? Three year old thread being bumped again by some **** trying to get his post count up?


Durh? OMG - I am so _sick_ and tired of :dunce: complaining about "old threads" - would you have the library throw out every book more than 1 year old too? I used to know a guy that would mumble "I took my scooter and jumped over the bus" all day over and over, even he was smart enough not to complain about people reviving old threads!

I bet in the same breath you would complain to somebody else for "not searching". Well, I searched, and I found a thread already talking about the driver I was interested in, and decided to contribute.

EDIT: I've been here over a year now (been reading longer than that) and my post count is 35 - obviously I'm waay concerned about my post count - ha ha ha ha ha - that earns you another: durh...


----------

